# Artificial Coral Inserts



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a FOWLR tank set up, but i was looking to add a some colour. Anyone have any experience with Artifical Coral inserts. some of them look pretty awesome on the tv shows. Anyone know any good places to buy them? the ones at big als look way to fake and plastic-ey


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

The main issue with plastic corals is they get covered in algae so you need to maintain good water quality to prevent it from happening.

If you put in the effort to maintain good quality water, you are better off just adding real corals.


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a catshark along with some fish that will eat the corals, so i wanted to add some artificial coral to the mix to add colour to the tank. I know that real coral is always going to look best, but theres no point if they will keep getting knocked over or eaten



CanadaCorals.com said:


> The main issue with plastic corals is they get covered in algae so you need to maintain good water quality to prevent it from happening.
> 
> If you put in the effort to maintain good quality water, you are better off just adding real corals.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

you can always try sites like dealxtreme or aliexpress to find and buy some


----------

